
States Give New Parents Baby Boxes to Encourage Safe Sleep Habits - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/03/26/521399385/states-give-new-parents-baby-boxes-to-encourge-safe-sleep-habits
======
pasbesoin
I assume they ensure the cardboard isn't outgassing?

Not directly comparable, but I remember spending a week in a friend's new loft
space that had just been roughed out, including the use of chipboard. The
outgassing from the chipboard glue was so bad that I became quite sick for
several days.

Some cardboard I've been around has not been... odor neutral, and some
cardboard/paperboard plants I've been past don't exactly have the best
downwind characteristics.

------
csense
This article [1] says that SIDS is believed to be some kind of glitch in the
body's regulation systems, which only occurs at a specific time in development
(1-6 months), and is triggered by environmental factors like temperature,
sleeping on the stomach, or tobacco smoke.

Can we get a clue to SIDS mechanism by considering why evolution would let
SIDS happen? Maybe something different in the modern vs. evolutionary
environment? Perhaps it's a deleterious side effect of some beneficial
mutation? Or maybe since infant mortality was so much higher for most of
human's evolutionary history, the "signal" of SIDS was lost in the "noise" of
high infant mortality due to non-SIDS causes, so there wasn't strong enough
selection pressure to overcome whatever entropy barrier's needed to generate
and universalize a mutation that would protect against SIDS?

[1]
[https://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/sids/conditioninfo/p...](https://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/sids/conditioninfo/pages/causes.aspx)

------
kaspm
Hi, I have just joined The Baby Box Co. to use technology to help drive down
infant mortality. If working on these kinds of problems interest you, we're
hiring in Los Angeles. Please email me at jason (at) thebabyboxco.com.

